

Anyone hire remote js devs? - pskittle


======
mtmail
Yes. Please wait until Feb/1st. There will be a 'Who is hiring?' post. This
the one from Jan/1st
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8822808](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8822808)

